# Where's the old 3 mile bridge going?



## sealark

Just heard they have started dismantling the old 3 mile bridge. I say sweetin the 3 barges up and make the gilcrest and 3 barges one big long reef. Turpin What do you think?


----------



## Baddog 0302

Are you talking about the remains of the 3 mile bridge that are now fishing piers ? If so removing the one on the P-Cola side is going to have some people up set


----------



## Cobiacatcher

sealark said:


> Just heard they have started dismantling the old 3 mile bridge. I say sweetin the 3 barges up and make the gilcrest and 3 barges one big long reef. Turpin What do you think?


Man that would be freaking awesome! Knowing our local government, they'll sink it 30miles offshore. Or send it somewhere else. :whistling:


----------



## sealark

Baddog 0302 said:


> Are you talking about the remains of the 3 mile bridge that are now fishing piers ? If so removing the one on the P-Cola side is going to have some people up set


Nope the old 3 mile bridge that was just replaced by the new 3 mile bridge.


----------



## Baddog 0302

sealark said:


> Nope the old 3 mile bridge that was just replaced by the new 3 mile bridge.


 Thank you, shows just how much I get out  

That would make a dandy reef, ecpically if they did some planing, and not just
dump everything


----------



## Boat-Dude

Channel 3 said its going in the gulf. I am stoked!!!! 



They need to drop a big piece on the Mass so it will stay put!!


----------



## Baddog 0302

Boat-Dude said:


> Channel 3 said its going in the gulf. I am stoked!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They need to drop a big piece on the Mass so it will stay put!!


OR be a head stone for when the Mass. finally rusts away.


----------



## LY-zer

If one of ya'll see the bridge rubble barge headed out, keep an eye out to see where it is going. My money is on the area between the Paradise hole and The Ocean Wind Tug where they just put all those limestone reefs. But who knows. Adding to the three barges would be nice too.


----------



## rscrubberrn

not sure of the exact location, but it will be removed in complete spans and dropped along our coast. Should provide great structure for reef fish. The tilt barges that were built for this project can handle 2 sections at a time.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I counted 266 sections per side. so 532 sections!!! That is a lot of reefs not to mention the pilings!!!!!! People were honking their horns mad as hell about me going slow counting but I got it done just for you guys.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount

It will be put within this area as explained to me at the EMAC meeting this past Monday when I asked Robert about the progress. Robert is directly involved and indicated Skanska is meant to be doing this almost immediately... this particular area is listed in the reef area on the Escambia County website and available to all...


----------



## Boat-Dude

4thPFFaccount said:


> It will be put within this area as explained to me at the EMAC meeting this past Monday when I asked Robert about the progress. Robert is directly involved and indicated Skanska is meant to be doing this almost immediately... this particular area is listed in the reef area on the Escambia County website and available to all...





Thx, I know exactly where that is. :thumbup:


----------



## 4thPFFaccount

Boat-Dude said:


> Thx, I know exactly where that is. :thumbup:


I'll text Robert mid morning to verify but I'm sure thats what he told me... it was a rather exhaustive meeting due to all the galvez landing discussions..


----------



## Boat-Dude

4thPFFaccount said:


> I'll text Robert mid morning to verify but I'm sure thats what he told me... it was a rather exhaustive meeting due to all the galvez landing discussions..





thx for the info, that area is 6 miles x 1.5 miles and it is going to be an insane amount of fish on it. The top portion runs right in the middle of the paradise hole. This way nobody can focus on one area and wipe them out, like a single reef ball/tug/barge, the reefs are so close together the fish can move around easy and avoid the noobs lol.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount

Boat-Dude said:


> thx for the info, that area is 6 miles x 1.5 miles and it is going to be an insane amount of fish on it. The top portion runs right in the middle of the paradise hole. This way nobody can focus on one area and wipe them out, like a single reef ball/tug/barge, the reefs are so close together the fish can move around easy and avoid the noobs lol.


the gaps are placed where live bottom is known as there were restrictions regarding the reef placement..... the entire project has been described as the largest reefing project in the state of Florida...


----------



## sealark

Great idea on placement area. Now if they would just completly shut down flounder for October November and December for one or two years the depleted population would return like the Snapper population has. Just those 3 months during there spawning run.


----------



## Jason

Problem dumping 3MB out there is just like the Mass....It'll end up floating down to Cuba.


Ohhhh wait, concrete sinks, steel floats------disregard, carry on!


----------



## sealark

I also hope when they put the sections down they dump pilings first and then put the sections on top of the pilings to create spaces and keeping the flat sections from sinking into the sand like the area a little SE of the Pattie Barge did after 6 years. And the old Casino.


----------



## specktackler57

Thanks dude


----------



## LY-zer

If that is the plan, I may just have to buy a new (to me) boat and keep fishing for a few more years. I love it.


----------



## kingfish501

Jason said:


> Problem dumping 3MB out there is just like the Mass....It'll end up floating down to Cuba.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh wait, concrete sinks, steel floats------disregard, carry on!


Not familiar with ferro-cement ships and boats? They float better than steel ships.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I saw they have 4 tipping barges ready.


----------



## kingfish501

Boat-Dude said:


> I saw they have 4 tipping barges ready.


So that's what those things are.


----------



## fairpoint

kingfish501 said:


> So that's what those things are.


I also wondered wtf they were welding together...makes sense now lol..


----------



## Boat-Dude

It is going to be epic. I hope sealark gets us pictures.


----------



## Boardfeet

Jason said:


> Problem dumping 3MB out there is just like the Mass....It'll end up floating down to Cuba.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh wait, concrete sinks, steel floats------disregard, carry on!


Actually they used to make some ship hulls out of concrete. 
There used to be an old concrete hull boat moored in Bayou Chico. Not sure what became of it.


----------



## Big E Nuff

Back in the 70's I had a marina next to the Bayou Chico Bridge where we hauled boats and worked on them. There was a 30 to 40' Sailboat that was made out of, what they called Farious Cement. Might be misspelled but how it was pronounced. It looked a lot like a wooden hull until you got close to it and it is probably around today...


----------



## sealark

Big E Nuff said:


> Back in the 70's I had a marina next to the Bayou Chico Bridge where we hauled boats and worked on them. There was a 30 to 40' Sailboat that was made out of, what they called Farious Cement. Might be misspelled but how it was pronounced. It looked a lot like a wooden hull until you got close to it and it is probably around today...


That Marina was Runyan's shipyard on the North side of old bridge. That sailboat was tied there from an insurance co. It sank 3 times and then was clam shelled with a crane and is now buried in the yard at the old Runyans shipyard. I Dove on it for raising two times. Then insurance said no more. The hull was wood if it's the same sailboat.


----------



## jack2

just found this. ya'll probably already read it but it was interesting to me.

https://www.pnj.com/story/news/loca...rubble-could-used-artificial-reefs/761700002/

jack


----------



## Boat-Dude

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/pensacola-bay-bridge-contractor-test-use-rubble-907146/


----------



## Big E Nuff

sealark said:


> That Marina was Runyan's shipyard on the North side of old bridge. That sailboat was tied there from an insurance co. It sank 3 times and then was clam shelled with a crane and is now buried in the yard at the old Runyans shipyard. I Dove on it for raising two times. Then insurance said no more. The hull was wood if it's the same sailboat.



No my marina was a wee bit smaller than Runyan's. Mine was Five Flags Marina on the other side of Bayou Chico, where Berkin's (I think that's it) Marine is, straight across from the Baheamar or the Oar House Restaurant. Anyway the boat was owned by Lt. Lynch with the Sheriffs Dept back then. He spent a lot of time and money trying to restore and keep it a float. I gave him a few months free slip rental to tie it up out of the way to work on it.


----------



## capt.joe

We are supposed to tow all of it out and dump the material. 5-6 days a week depending on wx. Standing by for the first load a few days now. Just put a new tow wire on and hired an extra hand.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

sealark said:


> I also hope when they put the sections down they dump pilings first and then put the sections on top of the pilings to create spaces and keeping the flat sections from sinking into the sand like the area a little SE of the Pattie Barge did after 6 years. And the old Casino.


Plus grouper like to hang out under those sections !!


----------



## Boat-Dude

capt.joe said:


> We are supposed to tow all of it out and dump the material. 5-6 days a week depending on wx. Standing by for the first load a few days now. Just put a new tow wire on and hired an extra hand.





Take picks!


----------



## 4thPFFaccount

sealark said:


> Just heard they have started dismantling the old 3 mile bridge. I say sweetin the 3 barges up and make the gilcrest and 3 barges one big long reef. Turpin What do you think?



I spoke with Robert yesterday to verify and he said that some of the smaller piling pieces are intended to go at 3 barges to reinforce that reef area and bulk still intended for inside if the Escambia South East reef as earlier said...


----------



## Hangover

4thPFFaccount said:


> It will be put within this area as explained to me at the EMAC meeting this past Monday when I asked Robert about the progress. Robert is directly involved and indicated Skanska is meant to be doing this almost immediately... this particular area is listed in the reef area on the Escambia County website and available to all...


Observations & questions:

-Are the NRDA sites on the west or left hand side already down there? Or is this where they *intend to drop* the 3 Mi Bridge rubble?
-On the east or right hand side they show 3 reefs in a row on the same latitude (horizontal), are these there already? It does not agree with the interactive map on the FWC website that suggests only 1 pyramid system not 3 spaced some distance apart running East-West


We dove these for snapper season and we did ok. I did not see other boats fishing the ~125 other spots and we kinda had it to ourselves. They are generally 600 feet apart. 

I predict that this area will get crowded quickly during busy weekends. 

I'm also disappointed that the state spent $11M dollars (_presumably BP money_) solely on artificial reefs that are not really dive sites. As a diver & spear fisherman I feel the dive industry was left out of this round. I can respect the decision but the wrecks that we do have are slowly going away and will soon no longer sustain the local dive industry.


----------



## Bay Ranger

As previously stated, I hope that they put those entire, flat bridge section on something before dropping them to the bottom. Otherwise, sand will eentually cover the sections and there will be no relief for habitat.


----------



## Boat-Dude

They are going to run out there as fast as they can and dump that stuff and haul ass back to get another load. It hit's the bottom how it hits the bottom. 9 out of the 10 snappers surveyed are ecstatic about their new condo's.


----------



## Snagged Line

Boat-Dude said:


> They are going to run out there as fast as they can and dump that stuff and haul ass back to get another load. It hit's the bottom how it hits the bottom. 9 out of the 10 snappers surveyed are ecstatic about their new condo's.




One out of 10 snappers were crushed by the falling debris and had no comment…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

HAHHAHHAaa


----------



## sealark

I went yesterday, Robert put a few slabs down on top of the pilings where I talked to you a while back about the spot just layed. All of the new stuff has no hiding places. For large fish. The first couple storms will sink a lot of those square pilings in the sand. PM me your contact and I will give you a good number to sweeten up.


----------



## Boat-Dude

So the stringers are not part of the top slab on the sections? Sealark where are you talking about?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Boardfeet said:


> Actually they used to make some ship hulls out of concrete.
> There used to be an old concrete hull boat moored in Bayou Chico. Not sure what became of it.


Are you referring to the Old Tenneco Boat?

http://tennecoboat.com/


----------



## sealark

Boat-Dude said:


> So the stringers are not part of the top slab on the sections? Sealark where are you talking about?


The road sets on cross members mounted on pilings. A 3 mile solid objuct wouldnt lsst long with wind and waves working on a solid structure. 
For your last question,?????????


----------



## Boat-Dude

I thought the stringers had rebar on the top so when they poured the deck it tied it all together. I know the cross members/pilings are connected as one piece. Plus when you drop a huge slab over, is it not going to the bottom like sailing back and forth to where you don't know where it ends up at? They are not dropping them down with a crane.


----------



## Hangover

So maybe this whole "reefing" project isn't as much about putting down quality structure as it is about disposing of used concrete. Hmmm. Maybe we can start deploying our own debris illegally on top of it so it will hold fish? The irony.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I'll never complain, I am happy they are doing what they are doing. I can actually get there in my skiff on a nice day, in state waters.


----------



## jack2

maybe ron can dive down and get some pics of how they are landing.

jack


----------



## cody&ryand

Hangover said:


> So maybe this whole "reefing" project isn't as much about putting down quality structure as it is about disposing of used concrete. Hmmm. Maybe we can start deploying our own debris illegally on top of it so it will hold fish? The irony.


That used concrete could have very easily been sold for a decent chunk of change . I am extremely grateful they are taking it offshore and honestly dont care what manner it is done it sure beats the hell out of nothing going offshore. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Bay Ranger

Anything is better than nothing. However, I sure wish they would drop the stuff in a manner the would truely enhance the structure for habitat.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Yeah the top stringer sections have rebar on top to connect the top slab/slab rebar.


----------



## sealark

Boat-Dude said:


> I thought the stringers had rebar on the top so when they poured the deck it tied it all together. I know the cross members/pilings are connected as one piece. Plus when you drop a huge slab over, is it not going to the bottom like sailing back and forth to where you don't know where it ends up at? They are not dropping them down with a crane.


In 50 ft of water those slabs will land exactually where they hit the water.


----------



## Boat-Dude

lol ok.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

cody&ryand said:


> That used concrete could have very easily been sold for a decent chunk of change . I am extremely grateful they are taking it offshore and honestly dont care what manner it is done it sure beats the hell out of nothing going offshore. Just my 2 cents


Exactly! :thumbsup:
I swear, some people would bitch if they were getting free beer and a boat to go fish over the rubble. The cost of arranging it into nice, neat, stacked piles would have made it economically un-viable to reef it. The contractor would have happily crushed it up and sold it for rip-rap. In fact, if I recall, when they tore down the old I-10 bridge after Ivan the contractor had to be "reminded" of his commitment to haul that material off-shore for reefs vs selling it for construction material.


----------



## cody&ryand

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Exactly! :thumbsup:
> I swear, some people would bitch if they were getting free beer and a boat to go fish over the rubble. The cost of arranging it into nice, neat, stacked piles would have made it economically un-viable to reef it. The contractor would have happily crushed it up and sold it for rip-rap. In fact, if I recall, when they tore down the old I-10 bridge after Ivan the contractor had to be "reminded" of his commitment to haul that material off-shore for reefs vs selling it for construction material.


 You are correct about all of the above


----------



## CurDog

It'd be nice if they'd send it down with a crane and stacked sections on top of a sections railing for support creating a tower "+" stack opposed to all of it laying flat on bottom. It'd make a better fish haven.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I am not 100% positive how the old bridge is built but I am guessing the stringers will be connected to the top slab so either way they land there should be places for fish to make home.


----------



## sealark

Boat-Dude said:


> I am not 100% positive how the old bridge is built but I am guessing the stringers will be connected to the top slab so either way they land there should be places for fish to make home.


Look at how bridges are constructed and in our area heavy objects sink in the soft sand. They put down big rubble a couple hundred yards SE of the patty barge 20 years ago. It was a great dive spot. Today it is complety buried in the sand completly. Dove it three weeks ago and seen the top of a big concrete piling level with the sand. Only a few bait fish. It only takes a small storm to cause the washout and sinking in the sand. 3 barges is another example. Broken up and sinking in the sand. In 1976 it was 3 barges. Now only 3 big spots exist of the original 3 barges. Plus the stuff Turpin has put on it recently.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Well they are dumping this in 80 to 100ft of water. no matter how you look at it it is better then nothing at all. They are not going to crane every piece to make approved stacks, its a dump and go. There is nothing we can do about storms and sand, can't beat mother nature.


----------



## sealark

Yep, enough said.


----------



## capt.joe

Finally picked the first piece off yesterday afternoon


----------



## sealark

Thanks Joe looks like it wont go out for a week or so.


----------



## canygaar

How soon will they make the location known? Or does somebody have the insider gouge?


----------



## sealark

The area was posted. I think it's going in the Gulf. When the last piece hits the sand we will all know.


----------



## wildwally

*pensacola news journal*

https://www.pnj.com/story/news/loca...rubble-could-used-artificial-reefs/761700002/


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Hummm....Looks like they are cutting each span lengthwise into 4 or 5 sections. I guess they are more manageable that way. Probably will make it more likely that they'll wind up piled on top of each other when they hit the bottom....maybe.


----------



## Rickey85

wildwally said:


> https://www.pnj.com/story/news/loca...rubble-could-used-artificial-reefs/761700002/



That should attract more visitors to the area! More fish means more fun.


----------



## jarrett74

3 spans on the way out! Taken at 830, Tues morning


----------



## Geno

:thumbup:


----------



## sealark

Yep, seen them at about noon today Tuesday.


----------



## Rickey85

More are coming! Awesome


----------



## gamefisherman

If I were designing the reef I would lay it in the Gulf exactly as it is today - with the result being a 3 mile long reef. We all have seen how many fish a simple chicken coop attracts. Each one of those sections would stand a few feet off of the bottom and would allow for a reef long enough for literally dozens of boats to fish without touching gunwales.


----------



## LY-zer

It doesn't really matter how it will be, some configurations would be better then others but it is all good. This reef will make it more of a challenge to locate the target fish instead of just a small mark. With any luck, in a few years there will be so many fish in that area you wont be able to miss. I am so excited about this reef. The best part is that it is in State Waters.


----------



## Boat-Dude

We need a trail of reef balls from our reef area over to AL reef area so their over populated snapper can head over here to FL.


----------



## Psych0

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Hummm....Looks like they are cutting each span lengthwise into 4 or 5 sections.



Due to both of the big cranes going down they cut the pieces smaller so the smaller crane could handle the load until they got the bigger cranes back up in running


----------



## Rickey85

Boat-Dude said:


> We need a trail of reef balls from our reef area over to AL reef area so their over populated snapper can head over here to FL.



That trail might need the food of the snapper along as well to lead them to FL.


----------



## LY-zer

If you build a nice reef, the bait fish will come in 3,2,1....It does not take long. Some of the bridge rubble like the pilings already have some growth so they will be instant habitat. I am so glad Florida is following Alabama's lead on reefs. Together we all will benefit long term.


----------



## Rickey85

Sounds a great plan! That should boost the visitors for the neighbor states.


----------



## capt.joe

Finally sent 2 pieces down yesterday. They are having issues with their equipment


----------



## capt.joe

I think they finally have it dialed in after 8 runs. Dropped a full load today in just a few minutes. If tomorrow works we are in business.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

That would be fun to watch. How close are you allowed to be while they are dropping 'em?


----------



## Boat-Dude

capt.joe said:


> I think they finally have it dialed in after 8 runs. Dropped a full load today in just a few minutes. If tomorrow works we are in business.



Pics or any updates? Thx for any info.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Are they trying to dump more than one piece high in a pile? As heavy as the pieces are, they probably will disappear into the sand in a few years. I'd dump a barge load in one place, hope they would land on top of each other.


----------



## sealark

Sea-r-cy said:


> Are they trying to dump more than one piece high in a pile? As heavy as the pieces are, they probably will disappear into the sand in a few years. I'd dump a barge load in one place, hope they would land on top of each other.


They have certain max height limits. They did a great job on the gilcrest. They will do what they can to make them last as long as they can. Nature will take her toll with storms


----------



## fairpoint

The piling they are going to dump look like a 6ft or bigger culvert concrete pipe that I would think would be a perfect grouper,snapper lobster hideaway spot....
There is a mega amount of reef structure that they are deploying and should make the biggest and most fish holding public spot there is....Full steam ahead on the project....Heck Yeah.....


----------



## Boat-Dude

It's gonna be epic, can't wait.


----------



## capt.joe

Running me ragged! I think we have 5 successful drops. Today was a dud. Still working out the kinks. Wish I had some pics. I'm waiting on my engineer to send me a video from 2 days ago. Its pretty cool when 800 tons slides off in a few seconds.


----------



## capt.joe

Wont be running tomorrow, but I'll be in everyone's way Saturday and Sunday if they are ready to send a load out


----------



## Boat-Dude

Thank you Joe for the update!!!


----------



## Bay Ranger

Anyone have any pics?


Capt Joe, I know that you are dumping in a permitted area and those areas are in the public domain, however, can you post any specific coordinates?


----------



## capt.joe

Location might be in this link https://myescambia.com/news/news-ar...nsacola-bay-bridge-artificial-reef-deployment


----------



## Boat-Dude

Awesome!! Thx.


----------



## ST1300rider

I guess only Capt'n Joe knows where to go!! Links in this thread can't agree.

One link says:

"Robert Turpin, marine resources director for Escambia County, said the reef site, which is permitted by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, is about 4.5 miles southeast of Pensacola Pass in about 55 feet of water."

"It is close to the pass so it is an easy run for the contractor," he said.

And another thread link said:

"Last week Escambia County Marine Resources Division managed the deployment of 13.5 concrete sections of the Pensacola Bay Bridge to form an artificial reef in the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. The reef materials were deployed by Skanska USA Civil Southeast, approximately 7.6 miles from Pensacola Pass.

Each of the 64-foot-tall concrete spans weighs over 200 tons each. Skanska USA Civil Southeast will deploy multiple barge-loads of bridge material at the first reef, then move to create additional reefs within the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. Water depths range between 92 and 95 feet."

I thought I read it was all going in that new "box" of reef (per post 11 of this thread) but that's 10+ miles from the pass.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Be interesting to see how or if they stack up on the bottom. :yes:


----------



## Boat-Dude

All the good camera folks are in Destin.


----------



## capt.joe

ST1300rider said:


> I guess only Capt'n Joe knows where to go!! Links in this thread can't agree.
> 
> One link says:
> 
> "Robert Turpin, marine resources director for Escambia County, said the reef site, which is permitted by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, is about 4.5 miles southeast of Pensacola Pass in about 55 feet of water."
> 
> "It is close to the pass so it is an easy run for the contractor," he said.
> 
> And another thread link said:
> 
> "Last week Escambia County Marine Resources Division managed the deployment of 13.5 concrete sections of the Pensacola Bay Bridge to form an artificial reef in the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. The reef materials were deployed by Skanska USA Civil Southeast, approximately 7.6 miles from Pensacola Pass.
> 
> Each of the 64-foot-tall concrete spans weighs over 200 tons each. Skanska USA Civil Southeast will deploy multiple barge-loads of bridge material at the first reef, then move to create additional reefs within the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. Water depths range between 92 and 95 feet."
> 
> I thought I read it was all going in that new "box" of reef (per post 11 of this thread) but that's 10+ miles from the pass.


Its in that SE spot that you posted. I honestly dont have the numbers on me, and wouldnt want to one up Mr Turpin. I dont even own a boat that could get out there anymore. I'm sure he will have them up soon.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount

ST1300rider said:


> I guess only Capt'n Joe knows where to go!! Links in this thread can't agree.
> 
> One link says:
> 
> "Robert Turpin, marine resources director for Escambia County, said the reef site, which is permitted by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, is about 4.5 miles southeast of Pensacola Pass in about 55 feet of water."
> 
> "It is close to the pass so it is an easy run for the contractor," he said.
> 
> And another thread link said:
> 
> "Last week Escambia County Marine Resources Division managed the deployment of 13.5 concrete sections of the Pensacola Bay Bridge to form an artificial reef in the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. The reef materials were deployed by Skanska USA Civil Southeast, approximately 7.6 miles from Pensacola Pass.
> 
> Each of the 64-foot-tall concrete spans weighs over 200 tons each. Skanska USA Civil Southeast will deploy multiple barge-loads of bridge material at the first reef, then move to create additional reefs within the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. Water depths range between 92 and 95 feet."
> 
> I thought I read it was all going in that new "box" of reef (per post 11 of this thread) but that's 10+ miles from the pass.


As Capt said.... it’s going into very large Escambia South East reefing site... I saw the other link too and ask Robert ... his response was on point when he said “you mean the media reported something incorrectly?” Lol.... it’s going to be a great fishing area when it gets some time on the bottom...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

How big of a secret could it be?!? How hard would it be for someone to follow a barge loaded with 800 tons of concrete, in broad daylight, in 1 foot seas and watch where they dump it? Give me a minute to mix me a drink and I'll follow the next load out and post the coordinates...


----------



## Hook

How about them dropping a few in the bay?


----------



## Boatfly

Hook said:


> How about them dropping a few in the bay?


Exactly! That would be safer and minimize the events of boaters disappearing in a 17 foot Acme boat during an afternoon storm, cold front or whatever.


----------



## sealark

There's already hundreds of wrecks in the bay.


----------



## Boat-Dude

sealark said:


> There's already hundreds of wrecks in the bay.





Hundreds?


----------



## BananaTom

You be be able to purchase all the new spots they are creating from Strike Lines


----------



## Snagged Line

We saw a Load go overboard today while we were fishing nearby... It took only a moment or two and it was Gone in a Splash.... Glad we were at the right place at the right time to see it....


----------



## Boat-Dude

Snagged Line said:


> We saw a Load go overboard today while we were fishing nearby... It took only a moment or two and it was Gone in a Splash.... Glad we were at the right place at the right time to see it....





Did you take you new boat out?


----------



## Snagged Line

Boat-Dude said:


> Did you take you new boat out?





No.....Have not brought it home yet.... Got rained out Painting today and went with a buddy on his...( I HATE painting....)


----------



## Boat-Dude

Snagged Line said:


> No.....Have not brought it home yet.... Got rained out Painting today and went with a buddy on his...( I HATE painting....)





Well you got all winter to get it ready for 2020 the best fishing season ever recorded. Good live well pump, hoses, solid hose clamps, thruhull shut off valves, electronics upgrade, 1kw depth finder, water pump, amsoil marine oil change, amsoil lower unit lube, new engine zinks, thermostat, plugs, fuel filters, clean wire connector, heatshrink, dielectric grease on connections, change out rusty screws with 316ss screws, get salt away for engine flush's............ :thumbup:


----------



## capt.joe

Found out that the location was supposed to be in the press release. "13.5 spans of the Pensacola Bay Bridge have been deployed by Skanska USA to form an artificial reef in the Escambia South-East Artificial Reef Site. The reef is located at N30 degrees 11.514’; W087 degrees 10.686’ (7.6nmi @ 130degrees from the Pensacola Pass Sea Buoy), Water depth at the reef is 92-95ft."


----------



## canygaar

Thanks for the tip! I was a barge with debrief rubble heading through the pass yesterday...


----------



## Bay Ranger

Thanks, Capt Joe


----------



## Hangover

I'd like to head out there and film a drop with my drone. If anyone can give me a good window for the next drop I think it would be cool to have on video of it. I can post it to Youtube if anyone is interested.

Not sure if I'll get something as entertaining as this but it would still be cool.


----------



## capt.joe

Hangover said:


> I'd like to head out there and film a drop with my drone. If anyone can give me a good window for the next drop I think it would be cool to have on video of it. I can post it to Youtube if anyone is interested.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get something as entertaining as this but it would still be cool.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ltGoJe51Dc


PM me your number. I cant promise it will dump correctly. Today was a tough one. And I had a jackwagon a few days ago off pickens park his drone in front of my wheelhouse for a few minutes. I felt like i had a peeping tom. Hes lucky I cant bring the shockwave to work or that drone would have been skeet practice :whistling: Now that I think about it, I'm a pretty good aim with a gotcha lure!


----------



## Boat-Dude

https://myescambia.com/news/news-ar...nsacola-bay-bridge-artificial-reef-deployment


----------



## capt.joe

Dumped load number 30 yesterday


----------



## sealark

I seen ya I was on the freighter coming back to the pass.


----------



## sealark

Another load this Monday AM.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount

Don’t think that load dropped today.. too rough & are trying it tomorrow.. if it drops it’ll be load#71 so far with an estimated 40k tons of materials mostly going into the reported Escambia SE site.... check the myescambia.com website for details ...


----------



## sealark

Yep seen him trying to and finally going back in. Thought he might have had engine failure. But he finally took off NE


----------



## Hangover

Took a spin over the AREA where the bridge rubble is being dropped. Here are some bottom shots. Disregard first shot of Oops Barge (spoiler it's still there...)

My take is that the debris is scattered in a large area. Some of it matched up spot on with the coordinates from the Escambia site but drive around until you mark fish.

Will be interesting and I look forward to diving it next summer. Hopefully the shovel nose lobster will find it too.....

When we have a nice weather day I still hope to get out there and get some drone footage of dumping a load.


----------



## Boat-Dude

^^thx for the shots. I wish they would drop a small load there at the Oops barge.


----------



## sealark

Turning around in pass


----------



## Boat-Dude

Sealark do you live near the pass?


----------



## sealark

Picture was taken from land cut on NAS. By Sherman Cove Marina. I am about 6 miles North of base.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Ahh ok.


----------



## Boat-Dude

3 mile bridge cam

https://fl511.com/map/Cctv/429--15


https://fl511.com/map/Cctv/428--15


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

I was heading over to Gulf Breeze today and noticed that the spans and old pilings on the two debris barges to the west of the bridge had prematurely deployed.:001_huh: 

That can't be good.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Can you be more specific? in the bay, pass?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Boat-Dude said:


> Can you be more specific? in the bay, pass?


In the bay about 100 yards west of the new bridge on the Pensacola side of the channel. Two of the barges that they are using to transport the bridge spans are moored with some of the removed spans and pilings loaded on them. It look like the cables or whatever that holds the debris in place has failed. One of the barges has half of one span hanging in the water probably resting on the other span that has already gone over. The other barge has one span and the pilings still on deck but is partially submerged on the end where the debris is suppose to slide off. It looks like half that load has already gone over.


----------



## LY-zer

Do you think they will leave them there or will they try to retrieve them? I am all for a few bay spots but that may not have been my ideal placement.


----------



## Boat-Dude

WOW, I guess we have some bay spots now.


----------



## Hangover

Woops...


----------



## Awhite08

Has anyone fished any of the new rubble yet? Any luck?


----------



## LY-zer

Yes, and Yes. There is also a couple of dive videos that show great activity. The videos were from the fall of last year and beginning of this year. I think we will be chasing the fish around that rectangle for many years to come.


----------



## Awhite08

LY-zer said:


> Yes, and Yes. There is also a couple of dive videos that show great activity. The videos were from the fall of last year and beginning of this year. I think we will be chasing the fish around that rectangle for many years to come.


Thats good to hear!


----------

